# Amana vs Goodman vs Rheem



## jhd1234 (May 11, 2007)

Rheem is good, Goodman is a low end unit, Amana is good. You might also want to consider Trane/American Standard [sister units the AS usually sells for less] which are IMO very good quality. Avoid the Carrier/Bryant brands [again sister units]; contrary to what you may have read, they are too problematic. Another issue is the decision to stay with refrigerant 22 or buy a system with refrigerant 410A. Also, what kind of heat will you have? With your current heat pump, the size of the electric heat is for second stage, defrost cycles and emergency heat. If your new system will be all electric heat, make sure it's enough kw to heat the house. That may also invoke the issue of whether or not the electric supply to the air handler is large enough.


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi billyrayvalentine

Goodman and Amana are the same piece of equipment. It turns one way and has a Goodman sticker put on it and the other way has the Amana nameplate put on it. They come out of the same factories and are the bottom of the barrel. Rheem and Rudd are the same company and are excellent pieces of equipment. I am one of those firm believers in you get what you pay for, I would personally have gone back with a Carrier. You are going from the top of the line to a builders model, trust me if you chose the builders line over the Carrier, you will see a difference in both performance and reliability.

Good luck
Rusty


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

if Amana and Goodman are the same unit then the #'s are screwy. could be % of units sold are higher or lower resulting in more or less blogs. it 's like Consumer Reports, a lot of times they'll list one appliance over another but they're the same appl. same manf. but due to marketing the model #s are different. also, in any given year a manf might be having a problem with a certain line, so one year everybody loves it the next year it's the pits. how does one tell?? i would posit; find a good servicer, go with what they say, good servicers don't want to work on inferior products. any problems, they'll be there for you.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Pick the best installer first and foremost!!

If it's the first guy, then I'd choose Rheem over Goodman.

If the second guy is the better contractor then go with the Amana brand.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Jacques said:


> if Amana and Goodman are the same unit then the #'s are screwy. could be % of units sold are higher or lower resulting in more or less blogs. it 's like Consumer Reports, a lot of times they'll list one appliance over another but they're the same appl. same manf. but due to marketing the model #s are different. also, in any given year a manf might be having a problem with a certain line, so one year everybody loves it the next year it's the pits. how does one tell?? i would posit; find a good servicer, go with what they say, good servicers don't want to work on inferior products. any problems, they'll be there for you.



The difference bwtween Goodman and Amana Is the Amana has a lifetime replacement on the entire furnace should the et ex go bad.

Plus the Amana name has more snob appeal because they didn't have the Janitrol legacy to drag them down as Goodman does.

Is Goodman the same same mediocre unit that it was ten years ago?

Absolutely not. It is as worthy of any prospects attention as an other unit.

I have seen more problems with Carriers and Bryants due to their proprietary components, same with Lennox, because they are hard to get parts for unless you are a Lennox dealer.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

billyrayvalentine said:


> I had a Carrier Heat Pump unit that went out on me last week.


How old did it get to be?


If you do a dotplot of the bids
a Goodmen $3700
b Rheem $4500
c Amana $5700

...............a...b..c
0...|...|...|...|...|...|
........................$6k

they don't much cluster together

I'd get enough bids to see a cluster or
assume b is the right price or 
assign credibility factors to each contractor. More credibility = lower adjusted price 'cause you're getting more value for your money.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

:laughing:I think BillyRay bought one in the last 2.5 yrs he had to "shop" around. LOL


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

LOL... 
A revived thread from May of 2007.

If he was foolish enough to just get straight A/C with electric heat. Hope he has real cheap rates.

Second. Goodman and Amana were not, and are not the same thing. Unless you get the Amana Distinction line. Then it is just a relabel Goodman

The high end equipment is different.

Goodman incorporated a lot of Amana's technology into Goodman equipment.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

"Goodman incorporated a lot of Amana's technology into Goodman equipment."
And that's a good thing!!!:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

yuri said:


> "Goodman incorporated a lot of Amana's technology into Goodman equipment."
> And that's a good thing!!!:laughing:


ROFL, it sure as heck is!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Yer both nutz ,,,,


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

It takes one to know one. LOL. :yes: Where ya been hidin?


----------



## RJS21037 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm new to this but here is what I know. I live near Annapolis Maryland. I had a Carrier HP in my 2200 sq ft home for 17 years (never liked it). Had the condensor coils welded twice for leaks due to the dog pissing on it. Replaced the 3 way valve 2 times. The thing finally rusted itself to death. It always seemed to be too small of a unit to heat or cool properly. Next I bought ($1700.00 installed) an 11?seer Rudd which lasted for 13 years and the condensor motor went. Changed the 3 way valve twice in it. Replaced the condensor fan once. A good unit as far as heating but left more to desire when in cooling mode. 2008 I bought an 18 seer Amana ASZ 180361 condensor and an Amana AEPF 303616 evaporator ($4900.00) installed with the Amana complete parts/labor free warrantee of 10 years. Within the first 6 months the entire condensor unit was replaced by Amana due to the condensor fan not running. The Amana factory Rep required the replacement of the condensor unit. I had the installer out to my house so many times to check out my new Amana that I felt embarrassed. They never complained. Bottom line is, I am happy with the total price of the Amana. Very happy with the Amana warrantee. It seems to be working pretty good. Most of all, I'm happy with the people who installed it. They did a great job and having to put up with me.
PS. I do not like my Vision Pro 8320 U1008 thermostat. Got to go eat but will ask questions on the programming of that soon.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The Rheem line of heat pumps have always been very sensitive to charge. Lots of techs don't know how to check charge properly. And then either the heating or the cooling won't be right.


----------



## RJS21037 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Amana 18 seer vs Vision Pro 8320*

Beenthere. Just the guy I wanted to ask a question of. I have noticed many replies by you to questions asked and I was hoping to get you personally, to answer my questions on programming my vision pro 8320 U1008 thermostat to my Amana ASZ 180361 condenser unit and my Amana AEPF 303616 evaporator unit (I guess that’s what they are called). I’m just an old tired retired OTR trucker and I know nothing about heating & refrigeration other than what is on an old style (non electronic) reefer trailer. 

Amana ASZ 180361
Amana AEPF 303616
Vision Pro TH8320 U1008


SETUP…….PRESENT………..FUNCTION
CODE SETTINGS

*0170*………… .12…..system type 12…3heat/2 cool heat pump (with aux heat) *I have no secondary (fossil fuel) heat source. My aux heat is just one 5 kw heat strip in the evaporator unit. _Is 12 the correct setting?_ I do have :Heat, Aux Heat, and Emergency Heat. That is three. I have seen only one recommendation for a setting of 12 verses several recommends for a setting of 7 thru out this DYI blog. 
*0180*…………..0….O/B terminal controls valve in cooling
*0200*…………..0… Auxiliary heat….electric backup heat
*0220*…………..3 …1’st stage CCR…..initially set to 1 
*0230*…………..3.…2’nd stage CCR….initially set to 5
*0240* …….……no option
*0250*……….….no option
*0260*…………..3….3’rd stage heat cycle rate (CPH)……..initially set to 9
*0270*…………..3.…Emergency Heat Cycle Rate (CPH)….initially set to 9
*0340*…………..0….No Remote sensor
*0580*…………..3….Compressor Protection
*0650*…………..0….Extended Fan Timer (heat)
*0660*…………..0….Extended Fan timer (cool)
*0680*…………..2….Heat Temp Control
*0690*…………..2….Cool Temp Control

I have not been satisfied with the initial settings made by the contractor due to the way this heat pump constantly runs and cycles. After reading pages and pages of posts on DIY concerning the thermostat and the setting numbers, I made the changes (3 days ago). Now it appears to be operating correctly. What are your recommendations as to the settings to match this Amana with the vision pro thermostat? 

Also, I saw on youtube.com a Carrier unit in defrost mode, which made a loud noise (like a telephone transformer humming before it explodes) for 15 to 20 seconds. My Amana does the exact same thing. I have to set the temp back at nite so the old gal can sleep. The installer and the Amana Rep said that was normal...? It is LOUD! My other two heat pumps never did that. _Do you have any input on the noise matter?_ Other than that everything is ok with my Amana and me.
Thank you


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

RJS21037 said:


> Beenthere. Just the guy I wanted to ask a question of. I have noticed many replies by you to questions asked and I was hoping to get you personally, to answer my questions on programming my vision pro 8320 U1008 thermostat to my Amana ASZ 180361 condenser unit and my Amana AEPF 303616 evaporator unit (I guess that’s what they are called). I’m just an old tired retired OTR trucker and I know nothing about heating & refrigeration other than what is on an old style (non electronic) reefer trailer.
> 
> Amana ASZ 180361
> Amana AEPF 303616
> ...


Your contractor did a poor job of setting up the thermostat. The settings you choose are basically what he should have used.

Amana had a problem with their reversing valves. They were oversized, and didn't always slide over like they should. Depending how old yours is, it may be one of those. And some contractors have a tendency to over charge heat pumps. And that will also cause them to be loud when they reverse.

However, some units are just loud, yours shouldn't be though, its their top of the line model. Its suppose to be quiet. So I would guess, incorrect charge.


----------



## RJS21037 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thank You*

Beenthere,

Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge and input as to the settings for my Amana HVAC system. I did not know if my settings were proper. I did know that something was not right. I wish I had more questions to ask you but all my problems seem resolved regarding this matter. Kudos’ to you & DIY. Very informative and interesting reading in this chatroom. It is a great knowledge base.
Again, I thank you……..
RJS21037


----------



## Rollie (Dec 13, 2010)

RJS21037 said:


> Beenthere. Just the guy I wanted to ask a question of. I have noticed many replies by you to questions asked and I was hoping to get you personally, to answer my questions on programming my vision pro 8320 U1008 thermostat to my Amana ASZ 180361 condenser unit and my Amana AEPF 303616 evaporator unit (I guess that’s what they are called). I’m just an old tired retired OTR trucker and I know nothing about heating & refrigeration other than what is on an old style (non electronic) reefer trailer.
> 
> Amana ASZ 180361
> Amana AEPF 303616
> ...


Check this attachment out. Something like this may help your noise problem.


----------

